# Un enclosed stairway as an exit



## cda

2009 IBC


Is a stair that is open to only two floors, allowed to be counted as part of the exit?

Trying to find this::

2009 IBC - that exception has been removed. Open stairs for egress not allowed.


----------



## steveray

*SECTION 1022 EXIT ENCLOSURES*

*1022.1 Enclosures required.* _Interior_ _exit_ _stairways_ and interior _exit_ _ramps_ shall be enclosed with _fire barriers_ constructed in accordance with Section 707 or _horizontal assemblies_ constructed in accordance with Section 712, or both. _Exit enclosures_ shall have a _fire-resistance rating_ of not less than 2 hours where connecting four stories or more and not less than 1 hour where connecting less than four stories. The number of stories connected by the _exit_ _enclosure_ shall include any basements but not any _mezzanines_. _Exit enclosures_ shall have a _fire-resistance rating_ not less than the floor assembly penetrated, but need not exceed 2 hours. _Exit enclosures_ shall lead directly to the exterior of the building or shall be extended to the exterior of the building with an _exit passageway_ conforming to the requirements of Section 1023, except as permitted in Section 1027.1. An _exit_ _enclosure_ shall not be used for any purpose other than _means of egress_.

*Exceptions:*

1. In all occupancies, other than Group H and I occupancies, a _stairway_ is not required to be enclosed when the _stairway_ serves an _occupant load_ of less than 10 and the _stairway_ complies with either Item 1.1 or 1.2. In all cases, the maximum number of connecting open stories shall not exceed two.
1.1. The _stairway_ is open to not more than one _story_ above its _level of exit discharge_; or
1.2. The _stairway_ is open to not more than one _story_ below its _level of exit discharge_.
2. _Exits_ in buildings of Group A-5 where all portions of the _means of egress_ are essentially open to the outside need not be enclosed.
3. _Stairways_ serving and contained within a single residential dwelling unit or sleeping unit in Group R-1, R-2 or R-3 occupancies are not required to be enclosed.
4. _Stairways_ in open parking structures that serve only the parking structure are not required to be enclosed.
5. _Stairways_ in Group I-3 occupancies, as provided for in Section 408.3.8, are not required to be enclosed.
6. _Means of egress_ _stairways_ as required by Sections 410.5.3 and 1015.6.1 are not required to be enclosed.
7. _Means of egress_ _stairways_ from balconies, galleries or press boxes as provided for in Section 1028.5.1 are not required to be enclosed.

Pretty sure it is in 2012 where the open stair become readily allowed....


----------



## steveray

The other question to ask is: Does it need to be an "exit"? Or can it be exit access? It may be able to be treated as an atrium and what is the point in protecting the stair if the top and bottom are in the same environment? I know our fire guys have been struggling with that here. Exit access stair Is what I was thinking of for the newer terminology...Now for my second cup of coffee...


----------



## cda

We are under 2009 and stair would serve more than 10

Does not appear the exception in 2009 1022.1 applies


----------



## steveray

So you are back to: Is it an EXIT stair or not? Is it required for egress or just convenience?


----------



## cda

Kind of the real question, because of a remodel, they are blocking access for some to a second stairwell.

But there is a third open stair connections only two floors, that if it is a legal exit, than no problem.

But by 2009 ibc does not appear it is legal open exit


----------



## Bobbi_O

Hi all.....
I am reviewing a commercial structure where the lower half of a flight of stairs to the main level is no longer in a rated shaft, the shaft begins at the first landing. The sitar then exits through a Lobby (exit passageway) to the exterior. Does the following phrase from (2015 IBC BS1024 - NYS) allow the open flight by saying  _"or shall be extended to the exterior of the building with an exit passageway" ?? _I cannot see any other part of the code that would allow this in plain English. The exit passageway is required to be rated as the stair is which it is (sort of). That's another discussion. 
Thanks


----------



## cda

Bobbi o

Welcome back

Guess you have all the answers !!!  Way to go since this is your first question


I would agree with you, the rating is required to be continuous


----------



## tmurray

The ultimate questions is, is the lobby an exit passageway? To me it would depend on the lobby. I think the intent is to provide a rated corridor to the exit, if the lobby meets that intent, I would be willing to approve it.


----------



## Bobbi_O

tmurray said:


> The ultimate questions is, is the lobby an exit passageway? To me it would depend on the lobby. I think the intent is to provide a rated corridor to the exit, if the lobby meets that intent, I would be willing to approve it.



I am also mentioning to the designer a few details to make sure the lobby is an exit passageway. So I was thinking the same thing and agree that it would meet the intent. 
Thanks for your responses.


----------



## mountainarch

I am working on a remodel of a restaurant on the 2nd floor of a two-story building an was looking for clarification on this very issue in the IEBC which defers to the IBC on if enclosure at stairs (currently not enclosed) are required on a two-story building.  1022.1 Appears to be the same but 1027.1 doesn't have any exceptions.  I am not finding much clarification in the Commentary.  I would love some input on this from someone with more knowledge of the 2015 code.



steveray said:


> *SECTION 1022 EXIT ENCLOSURES*
> 
> *1022.1 Enclosures required.* _Interior_ _exit_ _stairways_ and interior _exit_ _ramps_ shall be enclosed with _fire barriers_ constructed in accordance with Section 707 or _horizontal assemblies_ constructed in accordance with Section 712, or both. _Exit enclosures_ shall have a _fire-resistance rating_ of not less than 2 hours where connecting four stories or more and not less than 1 hour where connecting less than four stories. The number of stories connected by the _exit_ _enclosure_ shall include any basements but not any _mezzanines_. _Exit enclosures_ shall have a _fire-resistance rating_ not less than the floor assembly penetrated, but need not exceed 2 hours. _Exit enclosures_ shall lead directly to the exterior of the building or shall be extended to the exterior of the building with an _exit passageway_ conforming to the requirements of Section 1023, except as permitted in Section 1027.1. An _exit_ _enclosure_ shall not be used for any purpose other than _means of egress_.
> 
> *Exceptions:*
> 
> 1. In all occupancies, other than Group H and I occupancies, a _stairway_ is not required to be enclosed when the _stairway_ serves an _occupant load_ of less than 10 and the _stairway_ complies with either Item 1.1 or 1.2. In all cases, the maximum number of connecting open stories shall not exceed two.
> 1.1. The _stairway_ is open to not more than one _story_ above its _level of exit discharge_; or
> 1.2. The _stairway_ is open to not more than one _story_ below its _level of exit discharge_.
> 2. _Exits_ in buildings of Group A-5 where all portions of the _means of egress_ are essentially open to the outside need not be enclosed.
> 3. _Stairways_ serving and contained within a single residential dwelling unit or sleeping unit in Group R-1, R-2 or R-3 occupancies are not required to be enclosed.
> 4. _Stairways_ in open parking structures that serve only the parking structure are not required to be enclosed.
> 5. _Stairways_ in Group I-3 occupancies, as provided for in Section 408.3.8, are not required to be enclosed.
> 6. _Means of egress_ _stairways_ as required by Sections 410.5.3 and 1015.6.1 are not required to be enclosed.
> 7. _Means of egress_ _stairways_ from balconies, galleries or press boxes as provided for in Section 1028.5.1 are not required to be enclosed.
> 
> Pretty sure it is in 2012 where the open stair become readily allowed....


----------



## steveray

Not necessarily a simple answer, but food for thought from the 2012 IBC...

1009.2 Interior exit stairways. Interior exit stairways shall
lead directly to the exterior of the building or shall be
extended to the exterior of the building with an exit passageway
conforming to the requirements of Section 1023, except
as permitted in Section 1027.1.

1009.3 Exit access stairways. Floor openings between stories
created by exit access stairways shall be enclosed.
Exceptions:
1. In other than Group I-2 and I-3 occupancies, exit
access stairways that serve, or atmospherically
communicate between, only two stories are not
required to be enclosed.

1027.1 General. Exits shall discharge directly to the exterior
of the building. The exit discharge shall be at grade or shall
provide direct access to grade. The exit discharge shall not
reenter a building. The combined use of Exceptions 1 and 2
shall not exceed 50 percent of the number and capacity of the
required exits.
Exceptions:
1. A maximum of 50 percent of the number and capacity
of interior exit stairways and ramps is permitted
to egress through areas on the level of exit discharge
provided all of the following are met:
1.1. Such enclosures egress to a free and unobstructed
path of travel to an exterior exit
door and such exit is readily visible and
identifiable from the point of termination
of the enclosure.
1.2. The entire area of the level of exit discharge
is separated from areas below by
construction conforming to the fire-resistance
rating for the enclosure.
1.3. The egress path from the interior exit stairway
and ramp on the level of exit discharge
is protected throughout by an approved
automatic sprinkler system. All portions of
the level of exit discharge with access to
the egress path shall either be protected
throughout with an automatic sprinkler
system installed in accordance with Section
903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2, or separated from
the egress path in accordance with the
requirements for the enclosure of interior
exit stairways or ramps.
2. A maximum of 50 percent of the number and capacity
of the interior exit stairways and ramps is permitted
to egress through a vestibule provided all of
the following are met:
2.1. The entire area of the vestibule is separated
from areas below by construction conforming
to the fire-resistance rating for the
enclosure.
2.2. The depth from the exterior of the building
is not greater than 10 feet (3048 mm) and
the length is not greater than 30 feet (9144
mm).
2.3. The area is separated from the remainder of
the level of exit discharge by construction
providing protection at least the equivalent
of approved wired glass in steel frames.
2.4. The area is used only for means


----------



## mountainarch

Thanks for the thoughts but it doesn't appear to be the same in the 15' IBC.  We are looking at this project as a Level 2 Alteration in the 15' IEBC.  Our Work Area is more than 50% so I am trying to clarify if, under the exception in IEBC 803.2.3, that the enclosure is required.  It doesn't appear so in the 12' code but the exceptions in the 15' code have changed. 

IEBC 803.2.3 Supplemental Stairway Enclosure Requirements

Where the work area on any floor exceeds 50 percent of that floor area, stairways that are part of the means of egress serving the work area shall, at a minimum, be enclosed with smoke-tight construction on the highest work area floor and all floors below.

Exception: Where stairway enclosure is not required by the International Building Code or the International Fire Code.

Both stairs currently discharge pretty much directly onto the street and have no enclosure at the second floor.  Under the current configuration and our inability to alter the suite below enclosures would probably be technically infeasible...


----------



## cda

mountainarch said:


> Thanks for the thoughts but it doesn't appear to be the same in the 15' IBC.  We are looking at this project as a Level 2 Alteration in the 15' IEBC.  Our Work Area is more than 50% so I am trying to clarify if, under the exception in IEBC 803.2.3, that the enclosure is required.  It doesn't appear so in the 12' code but the exceptions in the 15' code have changed.
> 
> IEBC 803.2.3 Supplemental Stairway Enclosure Requirements
> 
> Where the work area on any floor exceeds 50 percent of that floor area, stairways that are part of the means of egress serving the work area shall, at a minimum, be enclosed with smoke-tight construction on the highest work area floor and all floors below.
> 
> Exception: Where stairway enclosure is not required by the International Building Code or the International Fire Code.
> 
> Both stairs currently discharge pretty much directly onto the street and have no enclosure at the second floor.  Under the current configuration and our inability to alter the suite below enclosures would probably be technically infeasible...





WELCOME



This does not help you?

Sorry maybe this is moved to 1019 in the 2015::



1009.3 Exit access stairways. Floor openings between stories
created by exit access stairways shall be enclosed.
Exceptions:
1. In other than Group I-2 and I-3 occupancies, exit
access stairways that serve, or atmospherically
communicate between, only two stories are not
required to be enclosed.


----------



## cda

What were the two floors used for prior to this??

Or are you just doing cosmetic stuff???


----------



## steveray

2015..it's there....Not saying this works for you, but it is possible, a drawing with a code analysis would be beneficial...

EXIT ACCESS STAIRWAYS AND RAMPS
1019.1 General. Exit access stairways and ramps serving as
an exit access component in a means of egress system shall
comply with the requirements of this section. The number of
stories connected by exit access stairways and ramps shall
include basements, but not mezzanines.
1019.2 All occupancies. Exit access stairways and ramps
that serve floor levels within a single story are not required to
be enclosed
1019.3 Occupancies other than Groups I-2 and I-3. In
other than Group I-2 and I-3 occupancies, floor openings containing
exit access stairways or ramps that do not comply
with one of the conditions listed in this section shall be
enclosed with a shaft enclosure constructed in accordance
with Section 713.
1. Exit access stairways and ramps that serve or atmospherically
communicate between only two stories.
Such interconnected stories shall not be open to other
stories.

1028.1 General. Exits shall discharge directly to the exterior
of the building. The exit discharge shall be at grade or shall
provide a direct path of egress travel to grade. The exit discharge
shall not reenter a building. The combined use of
Exceptions 1 and 2 shall not exceed 50 percent of the number
and minimum width or required capacity of the required
exits.
Exceptions:
1. Not more than 50 percent of the number and minimum
width or required capacity of interior exit
stairways and ramps is permitted to egress through
areas on the level of discharge provided all of the
following conditions are met:
1.1. Discharge of interior exit stairways and
ramps shall be provided with a free and
unobstructed path of travel to an exterior
exit door and such exit is readily visible
and identifiable from the point of termination
of the enclosure.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

And as a reminder the enclosure need not provide any fire-resistance rating; only be smoke tight.


----------



## mtlogcabin

The best part about the IEBC for a designer is the option to use one of three different methods to make your project code compliant.
I suggest looking at the third part Chapter 14 and do a performance evaluation and see if it can remain as is

*Chapter 4 of this code in buildings complying with the International Fire Code shall be considered in compliance with the provisions of this code.

5 through 13 of this code shall be considered in compliance with the provisions of this code.

Chapter 14 of this code shall be considered in compliance with the provisions of this code.*


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Could use the code that was in existence at the time when the restaurant was permitted with open stairs in accordance with the exception in 301.1


----------



## cda

Francis Vineyard said:


> Could use the code that was in existence at the time when the restaurant was permitted with open stairs in accordance with the exception in 301.1




He does not solidly indicate it was a restaurant now or before


----------



## mountainarch

cda said:


> He does not solidly indicate it was a restaurant now or before



 The 1019.2 exception #1 does seem to solve the problem.  What jurisdiction lets you look at a project under the code when it was permitted?  In our case we have to look at this project under the 15' codes.  

I appreciate everyone's input on this!


----------



## Francis Vineyard

mountainarch said:


> The 1019.2 exception #1 does seem to solve the problem.  What jurisdiction lets you look at a project under the code when it was permitted?  In our case we have to look at this project under the 15' codes.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's input on this!


In accordance with the Virginia Administrative Code the Code Official does not have the authority to deny provisions or exceptions allowed in the code.


----------



## cda

mountainarch said:


> The 1019.2 exception #1 does seem to solve the problem.  What jurisdiction lets you look at a project under the code when it was permitted?  In our case we have to look at this project under the 15' codes.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's input on this!




If it was a restaurant “A” before and is still an “A”.
And it met the code adopted at time it became a restaurant, normally the building is allowed to exist as is.

There are exceptions.


IBC 2015.   102.6


----------



## RLGA

mountainarch said:


> What jurisdiction lets you look at a project under the code when it was permitted?  In our case we have to look at this project under the 15' codes.


See the exception to IEBC Section 301.1.


----------



## JPohling

Jurisdiction is CA.  I have a two story Type V-B non sprinkled building.  Maybe 8,000 SF total.  Currently there is an open stair at the entry area that connects both floors without an enclosure.  At the rear of the building there is an exit stair that is enclosed and leads to a exterior door direct to the outside.  It appears to be 1-HR rated.  I was under the impression I needed to maintain the one enclosed stair, but reading thru here it seems like with only two floors connected the enclosure can be excepted?  what am I missing?


----------



## classicT

What does your exit access distance measure out to? See IBC Section 1017


----------



## RLGA

As Ty J.'s question is leading to, if the travel distance for the occupancy group on the second story--measured from the most remote location on the second story to an exit door on the first story--is within the permitted travel distance, then, yes, the second stair can be unenclosed. Remember, travel distance on stairs is measured parallel with the nosings and not the floor plan length.


----------



## JPohling

Good question.  non sprinkled so it is reduced.  I would have to check once I get back to the plans, but the floor plate is only about 4,000SF and more or less square.  So I think it should not be to difficult to get from any point on the second floor to an exit within 200 feet.


----------



## JPohling

This building was constructed in the 90's.  would there be anything that would prevent using the 2019 code in this manner?  It is non sprinkled so no requirement there.


----------



## frank Holousy

RLGA said:


> As Ty J.'s question is leading to, if the travel distance for the occupancy group on the second story--measured from the most remote location on the second story to an exit door on the first story--is within the permitted travel distance, then, yes, the second stair can be unenclosed. Remember, travel distance on stairs is measured parallel with the nosings and not the floor plan length.



If your occupant load is below 50, yes.


----------



## cda

frank Holousy said:


> If your occupant load is below 50, yes.




Welcome 

What do you do in DFW area?


----------



## e hilton

RLGA said:


> travel distance on stairs is measured parallel with the nosings .


I don’t understand that.


----------



## RLGA

frank Holousy said:


> If your occupant load is below 50, yes.


Not really. He said there are two means of egress. Depending on the capacity of the two stairways, the occupant load could be as high as 500 before a third means of egress is required from the second story. If there were only one means of egress, the occupant load would be limited to 29 on the second story per Table 1006.3.3(2) (2018 IBC).


----------



## RLGA

e hilton said:


> I don’t understand that.


Does this help?


----------



## e hilton

Helps a lot, except that isn’t what i would call parallel with the nosings.


----------



## RLGA

e hilton said:


> Helps a lot, except that isn’t what i would call parallel with the nosings.


That's what the code says. What would you call "parallel with the nosings"?


----------



## e hilton

Lay a tape measure across the width of the tread and measure the length of the nosing.  That’s parallel to the nosing.  The nice diagram you posted ... the “travel distance” is perpendicular to the nosing.


----------



## steveray

Down the slope of the stairs is how I typically explain it.....


----------

